# Central City Bottling Co.



## bama1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Selma, Ala. bottles. I have several more and would like to know a ballpark asking price. Most are S.I.G.W. Southern Indiana Glass Works (1904-1912). Thanks.


----------



## bama1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Any help would be appreciated. I've never been to a bottle show and have never sold a bottle. I am putting some of my duplicates in my mother's antique booth to help her out. I just don't know what to ask. Don't want to ask too much or give them away. Money not for me.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, first you should clean them up a bit.. clean ones sell better, for some strange reason.. next, ask yourself, what's the dollar amount you will accept as appropriate compensation for your possessions.. a dollar? 3? 5 a piece? Then double that amount.. that is your asking price..They look like common ones, and crowns have a bad rap, having been so dang successful since their 1892 debut... hope this helps! []


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree with starting the price high as Charlie stated. However, being a Yankee I think he forgets you Southerners love those crowntop & bottling works bottles much more than us snobs up North.[] I hope they are good ones for you.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 13, 2009)

I would start at 20 bucks a piece and go from there. If you try to sell them locally 10 to 15 bucks. We dig them down here near the coast from time to time.


----------



## B_Reel (Oct 4, 2020)

I found one of these not long ago! However, Selma is misspelled? Have you came across this variant?


----------

